# OMG OMG Seriously HELP! UPDATE-DONE DIGI!!!



## tootsy1987

I went to docs yest cause been getting really bad pains in tummy, she refered me for scan next week and gave me antis thinking i had infec after early m/c... she told me to go out and have fun so last night i went to a friends and we drank a bottle of vodka between us!! i still think im drunk... i couldnt sleep cause of the discomfort in my stumach so decided to do a hpt

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

Clear as day... not faint or anything... gawd knows how far i am since i aint due for af for another week and a half.... and supposidly had a m/c nearly 3 weeks ago... could maybe have lost a twin??? i know its not hormones off that cause i only ever got really faints then and this strong and i really have had symtpoms for ages and doc said its just my body getting over all the m/cs!!

what the heck am i going to do... i have drunk so much alcohol!! (last night) im not a big drinker but the doc said to let my hair down so i did and had a huge laugh but is this going to harm the baby??? and i havent been taking folic acid cause i was on a break from ttc and stopped taking it!

OMG OMG OMG!!!!!!


----------



## Mumof42009

Huge congrats you deserve this so much! Dont worry too much about the alcohol alot of people have drank without knowing they are pg xx


----------



## tootsy1987

Thank you sooo much!! i will post a pic of tests... oh is going to go get a digi concept shortly and i saved my first urine....!!! OMG!!!!!!


----------



## MummyCarly

Big Grats hun xoxo


----------



## MrsJD

OMG Tootsy! that's fantastic news hun, always trust your instinct, which was obviously telling you to POAS!

WOO HOO!!!!!!!!!

XXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## tootsy1987

eee i know and i have been sooo moody!! i was getting all upset cause i didnt know when i was going to ovulate and the doc gave me antibiotics thinking i had an infec... lucky i havent started them cause they are very strong ones! all along this is what it was! i havent a clue how far i am... although the tests arent as dark as they can go so im thinking i maybe ovulated straight after miscarriage... i dont have a clue! lol sorry if i dont make sense i think im still pissed! i feel sooo bad as i never drink really then when i do i shouldnt have been!


----------



## MrsJD

tootsy1987 said:


> eee i know and i have been sooo moody!! i was getting all upset cause i didnt know when i was going to ovulate and the doc gave me antibiotics thinking i had an infec... lucky i havent started them cause they are very strong ones! all along this is what it was! i havent a clue how far i am... although the tests arent as dark as they can go so im thinking i maybe ovulated straight after miscarriage... i dont have a clue! lol sorry if i dont make sense i think im still pissed! i feel sooo bad as i never drink really then when i do i shouldnt have been!

Well if you don't normally drink you'll be fine hun. after all Junkies inject shit all the time and have fucken babies at the drop of a hat :hissy:

Well, when I mc in January I ovulated straight away, hence getting a :bfp: three weeks after coming out of hospital.

SO EXCITING Tara!

XXXXXXX


----------



## jen1604

Huge congrats darling :hugs:
Like everyone has said,dont panic about the alcohol,lots of people drink before they knew,I was out celebrating my birthday and knocking back the sambuccas the week before I got my BFP
Keeping everything crossed for you hon that little bean sticks!xxxxx


----------



## natasja32

OMG Toots!!! Im soooooo happyyyyyy for you hunny!!:happydance: You derserve this so much!Congrats hunny! Cant wait to see the pics!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jkelmum

Congrats ......I tested the day got bfn i went out on piss got wrecked was so ill ... 2 days later bfp ...Lily is here happy and healthy ...the mw told me getting wrecked isnt harmful in 1st few wks as long as its a one off xxx


----------



## sam's mum

Wow...congratulations!! I had a huge night out just before I got my bfp with Sam - one night on the vodka won't do either of you any harm! x


----------



## tootsy1987

I cant believe it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol thankyou everyone... im in shock!! also still pissed lol! i need to sober up!! im really uncomfy like im raw inside! i pray its bubba settling in nice and tight... i really cant cope with another miscarriage!! yesterday the doctor was telling me to have a look into adopting and to stop ttc for a good while now this!!!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

if ur still having pain tara id go 2 the hospital... theyl scan u and see...


----------



## tootsy1987

its not really pain its just discomfort... like scratching inside... its not like doubling me over or anything... probably more like cramping but i was concerned yesterday cause i didnt know what it was, now i know lol!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

id still go.. they told u youd m/ced.. id go back and demand a scan say uv gt a BFP they told u ud m/ced u wanna no whats going on..


----------



## Seraphim

What a difference a day makes hey :)

:hugs:

Please be kind to yourself and take a break from worrying ;)

xxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Thankyou hunny! hehe! :D tracie i have a scan booked in next week anyway :) if i get loads of pain though al go... and they said i m/c 3 weeks ago which i prob did then caught after that as the tests not the darkest xxxx


----------



## poppy

Congratulations and the best of luck to you. I really hope this is a sticky BFP for you. 

I wouldn't worry about the drinking, as it takes a few weeks of pregnancy before what you eat and drink really starts to affect the baby - quite a lot of people do not know they are pregnant until a few weeks and have drunk in that time. 

xxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Do you guys see the 2 lines?? i have a better photo im trying to upload xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Congrats honeybunch, fab news xxx


----------



## DiddyDons

Omg Tara :happydance: I so hope this is a new pregnancy babe. FX x x x


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Congrats x


----------



## tootsy1987

Wow i just realised how crap that photo actually is lmao!! it wont let me upload the other... i will put it on when it works. They are darker than it looks in that pic... going to do a digi shortly anyway xxx


----------



## taylor197878

i just wanted to say goodluck i have been reading about all ur troubles and i really hope its a sticky one u deserve it.

wouldnt worry about the drinking my sister in law drank all the way through with her wee boy and smkoed hash and her we boy is fine.

i disagree with what she done by the way.


best of luck


----------



## NewYearNewMe

WOW!!!!!! huge congrats hun - fingers crossed for a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Jessa

That's GREAT news! Excited to see how your scan goes next week. Congrats!


----------



## Puddleduck

Wow fantastic news hun, that really gives me some hope after my mmc..... 

Hope it's a sticky bean :hugs: xx


----------



## NewYearNewMe

I guess its official - the digi never lies :rofl: congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Pink_Sparkle

Congrats!! xx


----------



## RaeEW89

OMG hunny, that is the best news ever!! Gives all the rest of us ladies hope after a mc.


----------



## emie

wooohooo thats great news congrats....:hugs:


----------



## tootsy1987

:yipee:


----------



## jonnanne3

Congratulations! :happydance: :hug:


----------



## princess_bump

:yipee: huge congratulations honey!! xxx


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Biiiiig congrats sweetie x


----------



## alice&bump

omg thats amazing news!!!! congrats hun!! oh and the weekend before i got my bfp with katie, i drunk a bottle and a bit of wine the fri night, a couple (atleast) bottles on the sat night and poss a bit more too!!xx


----------



## samzi

congrats hun :happydance:

dont worry about the drinking, week or so before i got my :bfp: i had been on hol and drank loads! x


----------



## hekate

congrats!


----------



## bunnyg82

Hey, just wanted to say congratulations - try not to worry now about the alcohol. It was a one off and now you know, you'll know to stay clear, so just look after yourself and enjoy your pregnancy x


----------



## sparkswillfly

Congrats! Hope it sticks for you. x


----------



## dawny690

OMG im so jealous but so happy for you hun congrats xxxx


----------



## CocoPops

YAY!!! So happy for you:happydance:


----------



## tootsy1987

Thankyou everyone :D im not worrying about alcofrol now... praying its a good sign i.e. getting off the alcohol for the next 9 months with a bang!!! just PRAYING this bubs sticks... dont know what i will do if i lose this baby too!! i swear i could have had a 5 a side team now!!! :| please stick baby (or maybe BABIES!!-lol)!!!!! we LLLLLOOOOOOVVVEEE you sooo much!!!


----------



## Eve

Congrats!! I had been reading your other posts as well, and this is a great outcome!! :D Congrats again!!!


----------



## tootsy1987

Well the lines are getting stronger :yipee: :yipee: altho i feel like i may be coming down with cold or something today :( achy arms :(


----------



## lorrilou

mahoosive congrats, hope this one sticks for ya chick. wouldnt worry about getting hammered, i did the weekend before i got my bfp with callum.


----------



## mizzk

Omg congratulations! That is soo cool! all the best for u and little bubs xxxxx


----------



## v2007

Aww wow, im so happy for you, i have followed ur posts and was so sad at your losses. 

Congratulations. I got bladdered 4 days before i got my :bfp: with LOno3 and she is fine. 

Have a happy and healthy 9 months. 

V xxx


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations x


----------



## want2bamom

Hey hunny!! Iam so happy for you!!! Iam going to be an auntie again!!! hehe....This is awesome!!!! Thanks for getting ahold of me today too!!! I love you so much...xoxoxoxooxoxox:happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## DiddyDons

Tara thats fab news babe, great to see it in words :D I hope its super sticky x x x


----------



## Panda_Ally

HUGE Congrats hunny!!! 

Hope you get some answers soon!!


----------



## bambikate

aww congrats x x


----------



## twiggy56

congrats! wishing its a sticky for you...xxx


----------



## tootsy1987

want2bamom said:


> Hey hunny!! Iam so happy for you!!! Iam going to be an auntie again!!! hehe....This is awesome!!!! Thanks for getting ahold of me today too!!! I love you so much...xoxoxoxooxoxox:happydance::happydance::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

Yay lil canadian auntie des!!!! i love you too sugar pot!!! xxx


----------



## jeepschicken

Congratulations. 
Try not to stress about the alcohol. The week before I found out I was pregnant was spent in Munich drinking beer! I worried my entire pregnancy but now have a very healthy 10 month old.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Huge Congratulations!! xXx


----------



## SarahMelissa

https://i395.photobucket.com/albums/pp32/sharkattack_torrential/thcongratulations.gif


----------



## lou1979

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


woohooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!



:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:baby:


----------



## ellie

Big Congratulations! :yippee:

dont worry about the vodka ... happens all the time apparently ... (both my SIl and a friend didnt find out until nearly 5 months when they were pregnant and drank shedloads, smoked, travelled in exotic countires etc and both LO's are now nearly 5 and 7 and perfect!) just dont do it again ;)


----------



## My bump

OMG you have had so many ups and downs just lately you really deserve this!!!!!

I hope its a sticky!!

Before I knew I was pregnant I drank a whole bottle of vodka (dont make a habbit of it it was a real one off) and got so pissed I had to lie on my mates floor all day, literally couldnt move!!!! And my bubs is fine now. Maybe our bodies tell us to get bladdered as there seems to be a lot of people who have done it!!!

xx


----------



## Worrisome

OMG only just seen this hun. Wow amazing story and outcome for you. You so deserve this, well done hun, I cant believe this never mind you. Hows your nan doing hun?


----------



## tansey

Huge congrats!


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!! Only just read this!!! Blimey!!!!

Massive congrats to you! :yipee:

Are you getting an early freebie scan this time? :D


----------



## Deb_baby

yay! congratulations :happydance:

after i had my miscarriage last January i was still getting BFP's 3 weeks after the d&c, i really hope this is it for you. 

you deserve it :hugs:


----------



## tootsy1987

Hey girls thought i would update :) all going ok so far although i was in hosp yest... have a look in first tri for the thread... Turns out i didnt have a miscarriage last month, it was an ovarian follical... whatever that is?? so they lied to me! never mind... i got to go have betas done tomoro was 426 yesterday so hoping it has doubled tomoro :) then i got early scan on tuesday,then another a week next thurs and then a fertility one the thursday after, lol, im sure im not supposed to have all them and i should cancel fertility one but im not... i was all the scans they can give me lol!!! thats hoping this bubs holds out!!

Worrisome thanks soo much for asking, my gran is still very poorly, she came out of intensive care and started to make progress but now they think shes got a blockage somewhere cause shes not absorbing anything and being sick so shes having numerous scans.. just praying she will be ok... shes one tough old cookie!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## baby1moretime

Congratulations chick, hope this 1holds tight for mama, and dont blame you for getting all the scans you can why not! Lol let us see pix when you been and good luck for a h&h 9mths xox


----------



## Worrisome

Oh god hun, thats one little miracle beanie you have there, a real fighter eh, fxxxxxxx and little toes. Sorry about your gran, thinking of you all.x


----------



## louise1302

awww congratulations, this happenned to my friend she 'miscarried' at 8 weeks and then 8 weeks later was in pain and no af and a funny feeling they scanned her and she was 16 weeks preg...she now mum to a happy 3yr old girl


----------



## tootsy1987

HCG BETA RESULTS IN DIFFERENT THREAD... THIS IS LINK....

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnan...in-detected-pregnancy-tests-beta-results.html


----------



## sambam

congrats !...:D:D:D
i drank a bottle of wine without knowing i was pregnant.... i had a perfect baby girl weighing 8lb 9oz ! dont worry too much... i wish u all the best x


----------



## BizyBee

Congrats! :)
Sorry about your Gran. Hope she gets better soon!


----------



## kgal28

Congrats!!!


----------



## dan-o

Yayyyyyy!!!! Huge congrats to you tootsy! The betas seem fantastic too!

Good luck, I'll keep everything crossed for you this time sweetie! xxx


----------



## tootsy1987

Thanks Dan-o hunny.... found problems with my fertily bloods so going to see someone tomoro to see what treatment i need. Hows things with you hunny???? xxxx


----------



## Lauraaraa

jst sent a message to you on your profile 
i caught my preg early on!! 

so wary as had the polyp removed last month in jun, doc said that now the polyp is gone it will have given the egg and sperm a nice play to 'play' around in and embed in! 

x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:happydance:
Congratulations!!
xXx


----------



## nataliecn

Congrats hun!
I got drunk quite a few times in the first few weeks of my pregnancy without having the faintest idea I was pregnant!


----------

